# BPEL mit Java-WS Tutorials



## DAB268 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo.


Im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit soll ich einige Web Service in Java schrieben und diese mit einer BPEL-Engine orchestrieren.

Zum besseren Verständnis von BPEL suche ich Tutorials, welche den Einstieg in diese Aufgabe ermöglichen.

Ich habe bereits ein Tutorial zu BPEL gefunden:

http://www.se.uni-hannover.de/lehre/tutorials/BPEL-ODE-Eclipse-Getting-Started.php
http://www.se.uni-hannover.de/lehre/tutorials/BPEL-ODE-SimpleInvoke.php

An die Schritte der beiden Tutorials habe ich mich gehalten, jedoch bekomme ich selbst die Musterlösung nicht ans laufen. Beim Testen der SimpleInvokeProcessArtifacts.wsdl mit dem Web-Service Explorer bekomme ich immer die folgende Meldung im Statusfeld: "IWAB0135E An unexpected error has occurred. java.net.ConnectException Connection refused: connect"

Zuerst dachte ich, dass es daran liegt, dass der Web Service abgeschaltet wäre, was aber ein gelungener Aufruf der RandomHelloService.wsdl widerlegt hat.
Ich habe leider keinerlei Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass der Web Service sich nicht über die BPEL-Engine aufrufen lässt.

Kennt ihr weitere Tutorials oder wisst, welchen Fehler ich gemacht habe?

MfG
DAB268


----------

